# Rockville, VA - Richmond, VA - Boss 9'0" Super Duty plow w/ Smart Shield



## Styerland (Jan 15, 2020)

Established landscaping company in Richmond, VA has two of these plow attachments, purchased new in 2016 and used for some light to moderate plowing over 2 seasons. Does not include the controller.

Asking $2,000 each. If interested, email us at [email protected].


----------

